# Help in removing Specialized Allez expansion plug?



## applespeed (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello all,
Has anybody seen this type of expansion plug and can you please tell me how to remove it? I've loosened the center bolt and inner wedge but I can not remove this black top cover part from the steerer tube.


----------



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

For a carbon steerer, I take it to my LBS. But that isn't your question. 

What if you remove the bolt all the way? Maybe the black cap will then come out? Do get it out, you normally need to whack it pretty hard, but the cap would prevent that.

Good luck.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

You need to tap the bolt down. I keep a cut piece of a hex key for this since sometime you have to hit them hard enough that it will deform the hex broaching.
Right now you've loosened the bolt, but you haven't actually disengaged the wedge. Once that it done, it'll pull right out.


----------



## applespeed (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys! I had the bolt off fully and the wedge rattling loose inside the steerer tube and still couldn't pull the thing off, until I stuck a screw with a head just big enough to clear the bolt hole, head first, grabbed it with a locking pliers, and used it to pull out the top cover w/ expansion plug.


----------



## Peter_E (Jan 2, 2009)

I had some real problems getting mine out too. The wedge was loose but it was stuck. Took a lot of force but it came out in the end.


----------



## FuelForThought (May 13, 2012)

Peter_E said:


> I had some real problems getting mine out too. The wedge was loose but it was stuck. Took a lot of force but it came out in the end.


Tried all I could but top wedge did not want to come out. Finally, I realize that I had the perfect tool for my espresso machine maintenance:









La Marzocco GS3 Paddle O-Ring Removal Tool


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Ah, yes, the art of cross-tooling.....


----------

